# April 1st - Big day for Train Line - V3 Diesel loco Roll-out



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

This coming Sunday will be a big day for Meik Schröder of Herforder Lokschuppen (TrainLine) - the roll-out of his brand new V3 diesel locomotive.

The development and production was completely financed by Mr. Schröder, molds and production are in Germany, quality of the product is reminiscent of the old LGB with high quality Luran-s plastic for the body and a Buehler motor to power the unit.


This loco is available in both analog and digital+sound versions.


Pictures and product details have been added to the Large Scale database:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=4197&l=english for the analog version
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=4198&l=english for the digital version

Knut


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I have ordered Dietz sound decoders from Meik Schröder of Herforder Lokschuppen (TrainLine) and just requested an order for his new V3 diesel in blue. Given that the green V3 are not available, it sounds like a good seller his Summer for Meik. 

Bryan


----------



## gopalji123 (Nov 2, 2012)

This coming Sunday will be a big day for Meik Schröder of Herforder Lokschuppen (TrainLine) - the roll-out of his brand new V3 diesel locomotive.

The development and production was completely financed by Mr. Schröder, molds and production are in Germany, quality of the product is reminiscent of the old LGB with high quality Luran-s plastic for the body and a Buehler motor to power the unit.


 dainik bhasker


----------

